# I thought we were in a recession.....



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Since Christmas, I cannot believe how many brand new Bentley cars I have seen driving around Orange County.  Probably around 8.
Apparently, Bentley came out with a new model, the Mulsanne.  I looked up the price tag, a mere $300,00.00.

So my girlfriend and I were driving around in her cute VW Bug convertible a few weeks ago.  In the lane next to us was a brand new big black Mercedes.  On the other side of that car was a brand new Bentley.  WE could just imagine the Mercedes driver saying, "Oh d**mn, what am I doing wrong?  Why can't I have a new Bentley?"  We laughed all the way home!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I read an article awhile ago (sorry, can't remember a cite) saying that during The Great Recession, purchases of toys by the super-rich that are normally recession-resistant plummeted, but that the extremely well-off seemed to be buying extensive toys again.  It was suggested that this might be the first signs of confidence that would indicate the economy is reawakening for us ordinary mortals.  We'll see.

In fairness, people who are extremely well-off and aren't dependent for a job for income (or who have a high-income job where they are indispensible) don't really have to sweat making purchases like the rest of us.  They have no need to worry about holding off because of bad economic news unless things are REALLY scary.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Since Christmas, I cannot believe how many brand new Bentley cars I have seen driving around Orange County. Probably around 8.
> Apparently, Bentley came out with a new model, the Mulsanne. I looked up the price tag, a mere $300,00.00.
> 
> So my girlfriend and I were driving around in her cute VW Bug convertible a few weeks ago. In the lane next to us was a brand new big black Mercedes. On the other side of that car was a brand new Bentley. WE could just imagine the Mercedes driver saying, "Oh d**mn, what am I doing wrong? Why can't I have a new Bentley?" We laughed all the way home!


Funny!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, I'll bet they were just participating in the Cash for Clunkers deal!
Just like the rest of us (ha ha).
I couldn't part with my clunker - a dependable 1999 Olds Alero - paid off since 2005.
But someone has to keep spending.

Just sayin......


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The investment bankers are doing just fine, as you can tell by the big bonuses they got end of 2009.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I moved to North Carolina and live where all the NASCAR drivers live.  (I don't think I'd know a NASCAR driver if he came up and kicked me in the kneecaps  )
But, when I pull into a gas station, I'm expecting pickup trucks and John Deere tractors and instead I see Lamborghinis and Ferraris.  Definitely culture shock!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I generally go to South Texas for the President's Day Sales and to visit my cousin, and when I get back the economy is definitely better for my shopping    I have not made it for a couple of years and won't make it this year, but


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

A good friend of mine wants a Bentley (I don't think I even spelled it right  ).  I would certainly like to be recession proof and think I've found a way to do it.  I'm going to retire and go on a remarkably small pension at the end of the month.  Yeah, congratulations to me.  Right.  OK, so since I'll be getting practically no money each month, it will be impossible for my income to shrink much unless, of course, the State of Texas starts making withdrawals from my checking account instead of deposits.  Is that how it works?  I've always said "Money is no object... when you have none."


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Come on down Brendan, you will be amazed at how far your $ will go,  IF you are sensible and careful - on second thought that's not you is it?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> A good friend of mine wants a Bentley (I don't think I even spelled it right ).


You'll have to tell us when you get to ride in it, Brendan! The website showed the interior - and it was beautiful!

We need a picture. I'm going to go try and find one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The recession would cause the price of the more expensive toys to drop making themmore affordable for a new group of people. So the price tag looks high for the rest of us but for the folks who did well, saved a decent amount, and still have their jobs are now in a position to buy the high end products at the slightly less expensive price.

Maybe. Just a theory.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd look good in this color.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This is a Bentley Azure.  It's only $197,000.  They said it was the James bond car.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

You can enter to win one. 
http://www.botb.com/SupercarCompetitionDetails/b7f611bd-16af-4113-b11e-4d552e4cb7dc/February+Supercar+Competition

I really need to go do something productive today........


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's mine:










Edited to corrected the unusual spelling of the word "here".


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I always pictured you riding around in one of those, Jeff.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Most people are still working, so they can afford to splurge on what is important to them.  Unfortunately, I'm not one of them.  I think that 80% are working.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> This is a Bentley Azure. It's only $197,000. They said it was the James bond car.


At that price, it ought to have Sean as an accessory.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I prefer Daniel Craig.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I think you get to choose one or the other.  Sean or Daniel.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I think you get to choose one or the other. Sean or Daniel.


I think Sean always drove an Aston Martin. He liked being shaken not stirred.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

In at least one of the books it was a Saab Turbo, too, but I'm too lazy to go check which one that was.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> In at least one of the books it was a Saab Turbo, too, but I'm too lazy to go check which one that was.


This should make it easy:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_James_Bond_vehicles


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Such a fount of knowledge you are.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am in awe of ya'lls knowledge of a subject that is sooooooo far out of my pocketbook I can't even tell you.
And you have your fingers on the pulse of the information  

I must admit that I keep track of some things (like the Hubbel Telescope) that I could NEVER afford also.

And yes the convertible is especially appealling.
But I always liked the ferrari 308 that magnum p.i. used to tool around Hawaii in.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I never knew so much about 007s cars.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> But I always liked the ferrari 308 that magnum p.i. used to tool around Hawaii in.


Yes, but driving a Ferrari in a place with a 60 mph speed limit is just _wrong_.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Yes, but driving a Ferrari in a place with a 60 mph speed limit is just _wrong_.


What's even worse is driving a 60 HP VW beetle on the German autobahn.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

You must have smelled a lot of exhaust fumes!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

And heard a lot of honks!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> At that price, it ought to have Sean as an accessory.


LOL I agree.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think I'd rather have two or three houses than one car.  I mean, one could be on a beach somewhere where they don't have snow.
And NASCAR drivers...a lot of them are given cars by their manufacturers.  The big names anyway.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I expect they DO have two or three houses, along with their car.
Now if only I could figure out how to get Bentley to give me one of their cars.....  any ideas?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Write a great book that increases their sales and then they'll owe you?
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds as good as any idea I can come up with.  Hmmmm, better be a pretty good book......
I'll take the convertible - it's one of the "cheaper" models, so maybe they'll be ok with the gratuitous "gift"! 
Light blue, please.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Sounds as good as any idea I can come up with. Hmmmm, better be a pretty good book......
> I'll take the convertible - it's one of the "cheaper" models, so maybe they'll be ok with the gratuitous "gift"!
> Light blue, please.


"...a '54 convertible too, light blue..." Now I'm going to be humming Kitt tunes all night.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Santa Baby. . . . . . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

And now all morning too.  Thanks a lot, Ann.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's my husband's favorite Christmas song, bar none.  Though he is also partial to "I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas."


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, that one I had to Google. I just listened to it on YouTube. And then twice more because it was a HUGE hit with DD. So now I'll have _that_ in my head instead. 

And hey, large and unwieldy Christmas presents aren't something you'd expect in a recession, so we're actually back on topic!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> So now I'll have _that_ in my head instead.


You're welcome!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Did you see the car the American mens ice skater bought himself after winning the gold?It was on Yahoo news it was over 300,000. 
Brenda


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Most people who had a lot of money still have a lot of money.  They might have a little less, but they still have a lot.  Certainly enough to buy a car if they need/want to.  It's those who had little that end up with nothing.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Now if only I could figure out how to get Bentley to give me one of their cars..... any ideas?


In the early 1990s, I worked in a state government job dealing with air pollution, and part of my job was dealing with air pollution from cars (not because I knew the least thing about cars, but because nobody else wanted to do it and I was the new guy). I actually spoke to Mercedes Benz corporate people occasionally, and once I urged them to send me a Mercedes Benz 560 (I think that's the model, may not remember right) for air pollution evaluation. They didn't fall for it.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I actually spoke to Mercedes Benz corporate people occasionally, and once I urged them to send me a Mercedes Benz 560 (I think that's the model, may not remember right) for air pollution evaluation. They didn't fall for it.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Out driving around with my girlfriend again today in her VW convertible......
Only saw 2 Bentleys today.  Although we did drive by the dealer in Newport Beach, and I saw mine sitting right there on the lot.  Yeah, the convertible...........


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> OK, that one I had to Google. I just listened to it on YouTube. And then twice more because it was a HUGE hit with DD. So now I'll have _that_ in my head instead.


Whilst skimming through this thread, I could not believe my eyes when I saw this song mentioned here. A good friend of mine plays this song on the phone every Christmas for me whether I want to hear it or not.   
OT: If this isn't a recession, I'd hate to think of a depression on the way, but from all the doom and gloom on television, I'd say something has to give pretty fast or else we might be in for a bumpy ride. I heard that a large number of people on unemployment compensation are losing their benefits today. That's bad news for a lot of people. We can only hold our breaths and wait and see. No Bentley in the near future for me.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

no Bently for me in the near future either, but that's b/c I'm a "thrifty" person (read: cheap).  Our 1998 honda accord is paid for and still runs, so we'll run that into the ground until we need a van (but we'll need more kids first!).  The only thing we really splurge on is electronics (like my Kindle and his GPS), but even then we're careful.  I don't understand people who win a lg amount of money and then go and buy something really expensive.  The most expensive thing I own is our house and that's a good expense to have and it's not that expensive.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol. I was just talking to one of my regulars and his maintence for his Bentley cost more than my tutition scholarship + my car + new set of tires.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> lol. I was just talking to one of my regulars and his maintence for his Bentley cost more than my tutition scholarship + my car + new set of tires.


S'pose you'd get an oil change at Jiffy Lube?


----------

